# Brand new to this...



## lis (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello from Utah!

So, my bug crazy daughter had a birthday, and my sweet Mother-in-law wanted gift suggestions. The party was bug themed, so I suggested MIL could get her a bug catcher/container of some sort. Well, next thing I know, MIL has a baby Mantid on its way to our house, courtesy of Bugsincyberspace. "BuggyGirl" has now been with us almost 2 weeks, and I am frantically trying to learn how to take care of the cute little thing.

I was not too excited about the idea at first (my other forums are Dolls and Kids clothes), but it is really growing on me. It is a wide-armed mantis, and I'm looking foward to learning a lot from you all.

Thanks!


----------



## bassist (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum good choice on a Wide arm beautiful mantis.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome from Florida


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome. Be sure to try the search feature for the basics.


----------



## revmdn (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here!  I think keeping mantids is a great experience for kids (of all ages!!!)! You've come to the right place to learn about your little one. Hmmm.... who knows.... it just might blossom into a new and exciting hobby for YOU!  :lol: Good luck with your mantis, and I hope you find keeping and learning about it as enjoyable as lots of us do!


----------



## ismart (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  . Wide-arms are one of my favorite species.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard the mantis train! Choo..choo... (that was cheesy)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 25, 2009)

haha, the guy above me is a nut! :lol: Welcome to the forum. From OHIO!

You should know though, that old "my kid has a mantis" has been used before, it's ok to tell us that it is yours  . We've all got the disease too! Course while I am telling you about it, You might as well know this to, and that is theres no known cure. Once u got it, u got it for keeps  And the worse part about it is it will spread throughout your house, your kids, your neighborhood, then the schools and the universities and the church's and before u know what has happened! BOOM! The national guard will have to come quaranteen u and yours. :blink: Just thought u should know! OH! and before I forget, I am in touch with the sheriff around these parts and if u try to leave with the mantis, well u will not get far h34r:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome good luck with the wide arm  !


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 25, 2009)

PS... The lady 2 posts above me is a nut!  Shhhh.... don't tell anyone I told you!


----------



## mike2293 (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome from the Bronx.


----------

